# TT 298 Cam



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Sooooo...anyone running a TT 298 cam...street, track...getting tired of the ole 288


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Get one. You'll like it. From what little I've read, idle is no worse and the low end is surprisingly better. It is supposedly a clone of a Polo Cup Series cam and TT reground it with a more streetable 110*LSA. 


*Polo Cup Series profile *
298* camshaft measured @ .050" 
Advertised Duration: 298*
Duration @ .050": 254.99* (IN) / 255.15* (EX)
Valve Lift: .472" 12.0050mm (IN) / 11.9959mm (EX)
Lift @ TDC: 3.942" (IN) 3.873" (EX)
Centerlines: 107.5* / 108.3*
Lobe Center: 107.9*
Valve Timing: 19.97/55.02 - 55.92/19.23
Valve Overlap: 39.2*


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

sounds good 

anyone run one on the street?


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

I am picking one up this weekend with a tt chip for $150, gonna be fun in the mk2 :thumbup:


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

was told you have to grind down in the head a bit to get it to fit


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

first9t! said:


> I am picking one up this weekend with a tt chip for $150, gonna be fun in the mk2 :thumbup:


wow

hey after you install if you could make some quick video pulls that would be great, Ive never seen this cam in action...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

first9t! said:


> was told you have to grind down in the head a bit to get it to fit


Yup. Need a lot more than just clearanced lifter buckets too....like lotsa head work and an SRI/ITB setup.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

tdogg74 said:


> Yup. Need a lot more than just clearanced lifter buckets too....like lotsa head work and an SRI/ITB setup.


tdogg, is there anyway to make the 288 more streetable, I know you said that below 3500 it was severely lacking power, but I want to make over 140whp NA, and I dont think the 276 cam can get me there....

Im thinking 11:1 CR but maybe I should consider a bit more...


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

tdogg74 said:


> Yup. Need a lot more than just clearanced lifter buckets too....like lotsa head work and an SRI/ITB setup.


He runs it with a stock manifold so its what I will be doing for now. My big turbo mk4 takes most of my money but am saving for an itb setup


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

vacuumnoise said:


> tdogg, is there anyway to make the 288 more streetable, I know you said that below 3500 it was severely lacking power, but I want to make over 140whp NA, and I dont think the 276 cam can get me there....
> 
> Im thinking 11:1 CR but maybe I should consider a bit more...


The only way to make a 288 more streetable is in either a lighter chassis, or if in a MKIII, a 2Y/9A trans.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

I hate to ask but whats the MPG like on the 276 and 288 cam?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Do you remember my previous motor build? 420 miles to the tank on summer blend. A little less on the 288*.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

I agree 100% that you need a 2Y with perhaps a 4.25:1 R&P to really make the 288 shine. I made 130whp with the 288, head work, TT chip and no real tuning. After I installed my short runner intake it was noticeably quicker through the entire RPM range but the tranny and LSD would do the trick. I did some clearance work when I installed the 288 so I might be ok with the extra 11 thou on the 298...there's only one way to find out ;-) I also have a wide band O2 sensor and Split Second PSC1 that I need to play with in the near future.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

tdogg74 said:


> Do you remember my previous motor build? 420 miles to the tank on summer blend. A little less on the 288*.


oh, thats not bad


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

298 is sitting in my garage ;-)


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Got any pics of,the cam next to a stock one? Im tired of my at270 and wana throw something nasty in, and before anyone flames the motor and head is worked


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

vento86 said:


> Got any pics of,the cam next to a stock one? Im tired of my at270 and wana throw something nasty in, and before anyone flames the motor and head is worked


just gotta make sure it clears, then throw it on the dyno and post them rezults!!!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

meowwwwww.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Once I pull the 288 I'll post pics of all 3 together...the ole 270 is still sitting in my garage ;-)


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

bajan01 said:


> Once I pull the 288 I'll post pics of all 3 together...the ole 270 is still sitting in my garage ;-)


sell me the 288


----------

